# Price check crate



## junkman 59 (Dec 17, 2017)

A friend of mine's looking to trade what do you think the fair value as at trade.or cash


----------



## Casper (Dec 21, 2017)

7 or 8 1967 Hot Wheels still in the blister packs and a Sizzlers California 500 race set should be an even trade!


----------



## jimsbeercans (Dec 22, 2017)

Here will be cheaper than Italy! People asking "big bux" for them, but have not sold them. Check ebay sold listings..


----------



## mcmfw2 (Dec 22, 2017)

jimsbeercans said:


> Here will be cheaper than Italy! People asking "big bux" for them, but have not sold them. Check ebay sold listings..



looks like a repaint with some repop parts  ..missing correct seat , overload tube & rear tire as well.. $700 in my book..


----------



## Jasonbiggs (Dec 31, 2017)

Messaged you


----------



## kingfish254 (Feb 24, 2018)

Jasonbiggs said:


> Messaged you




BEWARE @Jasonbiggs IS A SCUMBAG SCAM ARTIST
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/b...mes-aka-brian-matzen.85650/page-2#post-847836


----------

